# New Techie



## AlkalineEX (Nov 14, 2003)

hello,

I am a wannabe techie.

I want to pursue being a computer programmer and thought i would have fun with school. So I thought of being a techie for theater. But i didn't start theater till now (sophmore year). I thought it would be so hard to get a spot in being a techie. Mainly becasue you do not audition for it. 

So i made it clear to my teachers that i wanted to be a techie but nothing happened. So they start the musical (guys and dolls) and i think what the hell i'll audtion for a part and weasel my way in. i sucked at audtioning. and didn't even see if i even got chorus. So i thought screw this musical.

But a friend of a friend told me to got to this meeting today so i went and all the theater people were like hello, and i said i want to be a techie and they opened thier arms and everything. So now i'm a techie kinda no longer wannabe.


----------



## seanb (Nov 14, 2003)

welcome to the board! You'll learn a lot by reading what's going on here. Techies are usually quite welcoming, they'll be quite happy to show you everything they know! Or at least almost everything, everyone needs a few secret tricks


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 14, 2003)

Welcome aboard!! 

I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you on behalf of ControlBooth.com! 

New techie, huh? very cool!!  what area of tech you interested in? Lighting, sound, carpentry?


----------

